# Roy's Offspring '09 Growth Comparison "Contest"



## VenomVipe (Jul 18, 2009)

I made this so we can see how differently our tegus grow. How we will do this is once a month( the third weekend of every month excuding hibernation ) we will have every( that wishes ) with a Roy baby to post up to THREE pictures that define color and size. Make them count as this will be closer to a "contest" if we have some kind of rules. It will also be required that you post which female it was from. This may sound like a silly idea but when we all have about four foot tegus, I think we cant look back cherish the memories. This is not a winning contest really but something we can use as like a scrapbook. Any suggestion that will make this a better contest are well appreciated.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 18, 2009)

so when will we post the first pics?


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 18, 2009)

Every third weekend of the month so this weekend any time. If you are late that is fine just make sure when you post the pics you call them month 1 pics and so on. Also state the name of the animal.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 18, 2009)

Do I get to play too? :twisted: :lol:


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah of course I'd like to see how your hold backs do. lol


----------



## Melissa (Jul 18, 2009)

Well we just got our roy/purdy baby Wed and he is still a little shy but also noticed today he has started shedding so I guess we will put off handling until that is done lol.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok guys here's Angus! He is from Purdy.


















New rule: Try to post pics TeguTalk has not seen before if at all possible.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## hailo (Jul 18, 2009)

hey guys is there any way you can pics next to inanimate object we all know. for example like bic pen or something that. then we could see there progress


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

Here ya go  














:roon


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

hailo said:


> hey guys is there any way you can pics next to inanimate object we all know. for example like bic pen or something that. then we could see there progress




Yes, every one if would like to place your tegu next to a ruler, tape measure or money etc. that make it easy to see growth. Or you could measure them and then post the measurment in text.

Thanks guys, be ready to take another three pics in about a month. Third weekend of every month.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok guys thanks for participating. The weekend is coming to end so lets get those pics up. Bobby, are you still interested.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry it took so long. im gonna post this as the july entry! 

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=4593" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=26&t=4593</a><!-- l -->

Jerry


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Alright guys it is that time of the month again. Lets see those Roy babies! I'll be getting mine up before the day ends.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 10, 2009)

this weekend would be exactly a month so friday night ill probably post some pics


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh my bad. This weekend then. lol


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok everyone! Lets see those little guys. ( try to use money to show size )


----------



## whoru (Aug 15, 2009)

aww their all soooooooo cute


----------



## Anthony (Aug 15, 2009)

my little tegu ussualy dont awake til about 5 or 6 so once shes up and active and fed ill get some pics of her


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 15, 2009)

ok guys here ya go, Tequila! :woot 






































tell me what you guys think! hope you enjoy! :-D 

Jerry


----------



## Anthony (Aug 15, 2009)

heres some from today...


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 15, 2009)

why does my tegu got the green and anthonys doesnt?


----------



## The captain (Aug 15, 2009)

It means you tegu isnt growing as fast.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 15, 2009)

Jer not to be rude but I think you should check your tegus diet. Bobby said most healthy tegus loose the green in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 16, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Jer not to be rude but I think you should check your tegus diet. Bobby said most healthy tegus loose the green in a couple of weeks.



well the thing is my tegu will NOT eat the ground turke mix i make her, so its really hard for me to find a good staple diet for her. any ideas, she seems to look healthy, she eats almost everyday. she eats like 4 fuzzies a week, 2 on sat, and 2 on wed. then egg some other days shrimp, i have to imrovise. can somebody give me a good staple alternative to ground turkey mix. please!!! :doh 

Jerry


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 16, 2009)

She does look healthy. Maybe you can trick her into eating it. Maybe mix it with the foods she loves. Maybe dip the fuzzies in turkey juices to get her fimilar with the taste.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 16, 2009)

Jerry, please describe exactly, how you are putting together your ground turkey mix?


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Jer, I noticed when I fed my GU turkey.. i just mixed in the calcium supplement and cod oil, put about 2 tablespoons of the turkey in the bin and he wouldnt go for it :nono , 
I did the same exact mix but this time rolled into very small long meatballs and he took to it :crazy , plus I noticed its easier for him to eat that way too. Now I use the same mix with things added like tuna which Ive noticed he really likes and eats more of, I put egg, maybe shrimp, fruit etc, but i dont mix it like in a blender, I noticed when stuff is kinda
:arrow: (all mixed like puree/ blender mixed, one big lump of food) he doesnt eat any where near what he normally does, but when it has chunk/ texture he goes for that alot more :drool .
Also when you swing by for the mulch I have more than enough food already prepped and baggied, you can try it out see if it works for you.


----------



## freexskate (Aug 16, 2009)

its ok, my little guy still has a green tint to his head and he's almost 2 months old, its dissapearing fast though. From what I can tell he's very healthy, eats like a horse, poops the same, active, alert, very tame. 

heres some pictures, the only inanimate object that i could find when he was roaming on the bathroom counter (cleaned before and after) was my girlfriend's hair straightener. =]

here is Optimus =]


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 16, 2009)

well the turkey mix i made was, 1 lb of turkey, with a healthy portion of beef heart, since i couldnt find liver that day. 2 tblspoons of cod liver oil, to get the fishy taste. and i pureed the heart and mixed it in, plus added some zoo med w/o D3. maybe ill add some egg, or some tuna, i havent tried tuna, or maybe even shrimp, my gu loves! shrimp. yum.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty good mix Jerry, although I don't mix the repti calcium in cause I feel they don't need it every feeding. I do every other day on the repti calcium.

Now, AWD247 my tegu loves his food made into slop. In fact, I just purchased a larger food processor that can make a huge batch of grub and it dices the mix much, much better than the mini-food processor I was using before, which left chunks.

Beauregard just finished eating a huge portion, more than he normally eats and I believe it was because this mix was mashed. He seemed to really enjoy it, but of course he loves to eat anyway.

Seems like tegus are definitely individuals not all created the same. BTW, I measured him all spread out in his feeding bin and he is 20" now, 4" shy of 2'!

Wow, he is growing fast!


...Jefroka


----------



## wyattroa (Aug 16, 2009)

just measured mine and she is at 18in.. ill get some pics up as soon as the battery is charged in the camera.
robert


----------



## Anthony (Aug 16, 2009)

optimus is a good looking baby... cant wait til our tegus are adults so we can tell the real distinct differences.... i hope mine turns out with a lot of white... i think in a few more sheds shell be completely white... i got my red tuesday i think... i sure hope he gets along with maxzilla


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Ting Ting still has green under the mercury vapor bulb but out of it, it's barely noticeable. He is eating his turkey mix a few times a week, 20 or so gutloaded crickets once a week, 2 fuzzies twice a week and a boiled egg. He's nearly 16 inches and very healthy so i'm not sure if the 2 weeks on the green is an exact science.


----------



## wyattroa (Aug 16, 2009)

Is she would just straighten herself out she would be 18 inches..but none the less here is the pic..2 squares equal 16 inches


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 16, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> Sounds like a pretty good mix Jerry, although I don't mix the repti calcium in cause I feel they don't need it every feeding. I do every other day on the repti calcium.
> 
> Now, AWD247 my tegu loves his food made into slop. In fact, I just purchased a larger food processor that can make a huge batch of grub and it dices the mix much, much better than the mini-food processor I was using before, which left chunks.




I agree I dont use the supplement powder everyday either, My Gu eats my mixes mon/wed/fri tues/thurs he eats shrimp,tuna,liver,fruit Sat/Sun mixture of everything I have left so nothing is wasted.
Also dont get me wrong with using a blender/food processor, alot of members use them, in my case my Tegu didnt take to having the food with that consistancy maybe he will when he gets older and more of an apetite but, Thats why I mentioned to Jerry about balling up the food or leaving it chunky, to see if his GU takes to the change in texture.
Processed foods are fine if your GU's eating it, plus im sure it makes the prep alot easier


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 16, 2009)

I was actually a little concerned how this new processor turned everything into mush, its very powerful, but Beauregard actually liked the mush better. 

Ordinarily, he would grab a chunk, shake it a little and back up some and consume it. 

This last feeding with the mush, he just sat right up against the plate and ate mouthfull after mouthfull, without backing away even once.

Hey, whatever works, mush or meatballs, as long as they eat.


...Jefroka


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok here's Angus! He is awesome and very beautiful. Can anyone see that he is growing? Every one elses tegus look great and are grwing too!








































































Enjoy the all the pictures! :bolt


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the circle on his forehead, that must be "the rubbing spot".


...Jefroka


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes it is! lol ok This round is coming to an end. Anyone else.......Bobby........I like to see some up really up close to blender, Two Bananas


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 17, 2009)

So who is winning so far?


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 18, 2009)

It is actually not a winning contest really but i guess we could take a vote some how.


----------



## simon021 (Aug 22, 2009)

Here ya go.
































He's right at 16 inches long and 1/4 of a pound, or 4oz.

He just shed and he's probably 2 or 3 times as bright white as he was before the shed. It was pretty wild.

Heres the video for anyone that missed my other thread. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZohQYil-P50" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZohQYil-P50</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Anthony (Aug 22, 2009)

hey simon who are the parents of your tegu? mine is 16 inches also she ate a pretty big rat yesterday also and shes about to shed her third time since i got her and i hope mine turns white as yours after this shed... she is a roy and ms purdy baby and her personality is awesome ....


----------



## simon021 (Aug 22, 2009)

Roy and Purdy. He's amazing! I couldnt have asked for a better hatchling! He's eating fuzzy mice now, and im not sure where to go next. Should i switch over to younger rats? I cant remember when, from a nutrition standpoint, it's better to switch to the younger rats vs the older mice.

This was his 3rd shed as well, although his second shed was only like a week and a half ago. He started eating fuzzys right after that, and he's grown a ton since his appetite picked up. It's just insane how fast they grow. The Columbian I got rid of was almost a year old, and 18 inches. This guy is overtaking him at an astonishing rate. He's almost as long, and almost as big around. It just blows me away. My friends that haven't seen him for a week or so are always so amazed at how much he's grown in just a week. It's hard for me to tell day to day though since I see him so much.

I'm very happy with him. I couldnt believe how much white came out after this last shed. Now you can only see green on the top plate of his head pretty much. I need to get a picture of his head plate, because the scales look like a little man or something haha. Just like another picture that was posted up of a tegus markings that looked like a little sumo guy, this looks almost identical to that. I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 22, 2009)

Im surprised how much white Angus has developed. There are places in his black bars on his sides where you can see white and cream starting to rip up the black. It was not like that when i got him. I am excited!


----------



## simon021 (Aug 22, 2009)

I know just what you mean. It's amazing how fast they are growing and changing! I can't wait to see them all a year from now.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok. NEW GUIDLINES. AWD247 made an awesome contest for Blizard x Sugar. His picture with the measurement is something I would like everyone to do here starting in round 3. The same thing just with exra pictures that define the size and color. And instead of saying the third of the month, I am changing it to the fithteenth to make it more simple. You may post somewhere in that time of the month but the closer to the bullseye the better. The voting we are now doing is just for fun and something we can use just for a color or picture competition.

Starting round 3 we will have a winner based on whos is growing the fastest. That is why must try our best to stick with the measurment pictures like AWD247 did on the Blizard x Sugar thread. There still may be thing we will improve on before we are finally stabe as a contest.


----------

